# Original or Reproduction Phantom Fenders?



## ballooney (Jan 30, 2011)

Aside from potentially patina, is there a way to tell an original phantom fender from a reproduction?  Hope this isn't an offensively elementary question...


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 30, 2011)

Good question, I have a set of both and there are only small differences between them. On the front fender, there is a raised lip around the well for the fender light. On the repop, the lip is smaller and does does not run the fulllength of the light...kind of tapers toward the back. But that could be a matter of the person finishing the fender and others may be closer to the original. The ducktail on the repop front is just a little shorter than the original. The originals feel slightly heavier and the overall QC and attention to detail is a little better.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 30, 2011)

The chrome on the Anniversary fenders is junk. They rust sitting inside a house.If you run across a set of those you'll probably think they're the old ones.

Pat


----------



## kingsilver (Jan 30, 2011)

if you look closely from a side view of an original phantom front fender, the fender fallows the arch of the tire pretty closely, whereas the reproduction fender does not. it starts to kick-out from the back of the springer - looks funky!


----------

